# Cricket's legs



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay, I know this probably another silly question, but Cricket's legs or knees actually stick out. Like she was bulking up with weights or something. Almost bow legged. Is this normal?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

From what I remember you just got Cricket a week or so ago from a bad environment. 
So I guess you don't know much about her medical history, is that right? 
Carrie do you think it could be luxating patellas? 

Take a look at this picture...
http://www.famouschihuahua.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/patella-luxation-chihuahua.jpg

Here is a video...





Of course you can also get tons of info online as well.

I was wondering, have you taken Cricket to the vet since you got her?


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes that is what it looks like only its her front legs and not the back ones. My husband wouldn't want me taking her to the vet unless she acted like she was in pain, but the video said so long as she keeps her muscle strength up it should bother her. Right?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Honestly I don't know what it could be, could be genetic or an accident she had
or who knows what. But especially since you don't know her history you should
really bring her in for a general check up and vaccines at least. Also, dogs have a high
tolerance for pain, so she may be uncomfortable or hurt even though it may not
seem that way. I think you said she had fleas as well? So she probably has
worms also. Just better safe than sorry, you know? I hope that she doesn't have
any serious issues and wish you both all the best.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok I posted a pic of her legs. Not a really good one. She was acting nuts when I tried to take it. She doesn't have worms. Our vet does a really cheap feces check so we already went there. I hope the pic is good enough. Its under photos Cricket.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Tico's front legs bow out, like a bull dog's almost. I always thought it was just his body type, he's *very* stocky. His looks a lot like Cricket's legs.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh ok, I'm sorry I thought you meant you haven't gone at all since you had her. 
I'm glad she's been to the vet and is free of nasty worms! 
I'm curious to see the picture you posted, brb.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I have no idea what it could be, to be honest it does look a little odd though.
Do you find that they bother her at all?
Is she hesitant to play, or has a tough time getting up after lying down for a while?


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I have no idea what it could be, to be honest it does look a little odd though.
> Do you find that they bother her at all?
> Is she hesitant to play, or has a tough time getting up after lying down for a while?


They don't seem to bother her at all. She only plays though if I play with her. And she wants to sleep a lot, but doesn't seem to have a problem getting up.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

That's a problem with front assembly but nothing really to 'worry about' per se. It has to do with the elbows, muscles in the elbows, and the chest as well. But, it probably is nothing to panic over. Many pet chis have wonky fronts and do just fine. They don't have patellas on their front legs as there is no 'knee' on them, so it's not that.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> That's a problem with front assembly but nothing really to 'worry about' per se. It has to do with the elbows, muscles in the elbows, and the chest as well. But, it probably is nothing to panic over. Many pet chis have wonky fronts and do just fine. They don't have patellas on their front legs as there is no 'knee' on them, so it's not that.


Thank you so much. That makes me feel so much better. Now if I could just get her to know I'm not gonna beat her we will be fine. I feel so bad cause she cows a lot. She won't eat if I'm near her food. I've never had a rescue that acted quite like her.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Just keep giving her lots of love and patience she will come around. Do you try and give her treats from your hand?


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Tanna said:


> Just keep giving her lots of love and patience she will come around. Do you try and give her treats from your hand?


We haven't found a treat she will eat yet. We are still looking. Crazy dog won't eat milk bones or chewy bones. Still not sure how her tummy would handle any softer treats, and she can't handle people food.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Try ZiwiPeak or Stella and Chewys treats... They are healthy and most dogs love them!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> That's a problem with front assembly but nothing really to 'worry about' per se. It has to do with the elbows, muscles in the elbows, and the chest as well. But, it probably is nothing to panic over. Many pet chis have wonky fronts and do just fine. They don't have patellas on their front legs as there is no 'knee' on them, so it's not that.


So you think it's genetic? Result of poor breeding maybe?


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

LS I think that maybe possible as she does have an open soft spot. I've read that its genetic and the female that's breeds should be spayed to prevent anymore like that. Thank you all for your wonderful advice.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

An open fontanel is normal in this breed!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

A soft spot, open fontinel, is normal for the breed. I have three with them, Twiggy, Tico and now Babuska has a small one. It helps with birthing such a small animal with a big head. So having one is normal and helpful. Pepper had one when he was a puppy, but its all closed now.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Kristi that she just has bowed legs in the front. Her toes seems splayed as well. Not anything you can do for that except keep her nails short so they don't deform her feet. Does she skip in the rear? That MAY indicate a knee problem.

Otherwise, just keep her LEAN. Can't really tell from the pics, but make sure you can feel her ribs (not see them, but you should be able to feel them under her skin quite easily). These little guys can get bone/joint issues from carrying around excess weight.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I agree with Kristi that she just has bowed legs in the front. Her toes seems splayed as well. Not anything you can do for that except keep her nails short so they don't deform her feet. Does she skip in the rear? That MAY indicate a knee problem.
> 
> Otherwise, just keep her LEAN. Can't really tell from the pics, but make sure you can feel her ribs (not see them, but you should be able to feel them under her skin quite easily). These little guys can get bone/joint issues from carrying around excess weight.


I have a pic of her on her back. That was taken the same day we got her, but if you look at it, you can see her bottom rib. I feel so bad for her. I don't know what all she went through but she is in a much better home now.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Carrie you seem like such a sweet, caring woman, I wish you the best of luck with your
little Cricket! The poor thing is lucky to be in a loving home now, I really hope that her legs
don't cause her any discomfort. Looking forward to updates and pictures!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I will probably post more tomorrow because my girls will get to see her for the first time. And I'm gonna take some with her.


----------

